# Rat shelters in West Yorkshire, UK?



## MolliesRatties (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi I am new to this forum and I'm not sure if I have put this in the right area but I am looking to rehome to male ratties. I was wondering if anyone knows of any shelters in West Yorkshire. I have checked PDSA and RSPCA but no rats available ~ 
Thanks
Mollie


----------

